# anything with discus?????????????????



## PeteyZ (Mar 26, 2005)

im was just wondering, wat are some tank mates for discus?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I've seen rummynose tetras, some rainbowfish, and clown loaches.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Rummynose, rams, cardinal tetras, cordoras catfish to name a few.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i only keep small plecos with my discus .......


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Sometimes plecos and loaches start to suck on the juicy slime on the dicus gills :shock: .
Rummynoses,cardinals,some corys (that like warm water) are ok.


----------



## PeteyZ (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks everone for the replies. does anyone think that i could have kribs with them or and type or cichlids?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Discus do best in a bare bottom tank on their own. That does not mean you cant keep them with other fish. However, discus need warmer water (83-86 degrees) so the first consideration is that companions tolerate this.

Second, discus are not aggressive eaters, rather they tend to "graze". Other fish can present a problem if they are agressive eaters in terms of what is left for the discus who have small digestive systems for a larger fish and do best with several smaller feedings during the course of the day.

Third, discus need very clean water. The use of gravel and the presence of other fish make keeping the water and tank clean more work. Discus dont like strong current, so make sure you use a lower flow filtration setup or at least one that allows for a good part of the tank has a lower flow rate

I offer this info having kept discus in a community planted tank with SAEs, clown loaches and sterbai corys. After losing half my discus after about 10 months, the survivors now live in a bare bottom species tank with some potted live plants and a moss covered cyprus knee.


----------



## loumarino (Feb 22, 2005)

I keep a bunch of otocinclus (Otocinclus Affinus) in my 55 and they never bother the discus. I have had them in the tank together since they were tiny and have had nothing but luck. I also tried something a little off color... My mother had a Blue Gourami (Trichogaster Trichopterus) for a few years and it ended up getting too large for her tank. The fish reached about 3 1/2 - 4" and was always non aggressive yet somewhat active. I took a chance and acclimated him to the discus PH and temp slowly in my Q tank. The fish over the next few weeks took on an incredible shiny blue color and began looking even better than when I got him. I fed color bits, bloodworms and Tubifex works which is basically what is in the custom food I make for my discus. 
I put the gourami in with the discus and so far, the relationship has been better than you could imagine. I would never think they would get along, but they don't even care that they are in the tank together. The discus and Gourami just do their own thing and get along without any aggression. Strange...

Goes to show that you never know what will work in any situation......don't believe everything that you read. Experiment.......use your head.......do your homework.......BUT NEVER FLUSH FISH!!!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The problem with otos is that they like cool and flowing water.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Kribs killed my pigeonblood, in a 52. so, a 48" x 12" tank wasn't big enough.

Don't do it  Kribs are mean little fish.


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Apistos work, They are small and stay on the bottom.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a bunch of ghost shrimp and an albino cory w/ my 13 Discus (2 P.bloods, 1 Marl. Red, 1 Wild Green,2 Santa Rita, 4 red Turks, 3 blue Turks)


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I keep my Discus with other Discus only. Mainly because I think they are happier that way, and also because I did try to put two small cory's but I woke up one morning to both w/ no eyes but still alive! I was horrified! I am assuming the discus did it, and I did move them to a small 2 gallon hospital aquarium, but they died by the next day. So I will keep them w/ just their buddies from now on. But I have seen them w/ Corys, rummynose tetras, neons, smaller plecos, and rainbows. So I guess other ppl don't have the probs I did. But I'm happy with them the way they are! If they are happy, so am I


----------

